# !Ming Yang Reels



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey P&S community,
so I have Recently become an Ebay prowler(for fishing junk i obvuisly dont need, but want anyway) and have found these awesome little reels called cl60's. I recently bought one and have discovered they are an awesome reel(they closely resemble abu garcias). They seem to have good casting distance, and are really quite awesome!
here is a link http://www.ebay.com/sch/Sporting-Goods-/382/i.html?_nkw=cl60&_catref=1&_sac=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538
i will say, this is an awesome back up drum reel! I already caught 2 with it! They hold about 210 yds of 20 pd test, and recover 4:3:1 ratio of line retreive! Just wanting to share this insane little dude with my Pier and Surf freinds!


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

The bass pro shop round baitcast reels are actually rebranded Ming Yang reels. Ming Yang also rebrands for some other companies. I have one I got from bass pro about the size of a 5000 reel and I have no complaints. I use it for everything from flounder to channel catfish. Performs fairly well for the cost I paid which was around $25.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I know the freshwater catfish guys love em. I'd prefer a Squall 12 or 15, or a Daiwa SLX20.


----------



## soonerfan (Oct 4, 2011)

I have bought to 60s series reels off ebay but got these new CL70As off a Catfish forum. Got one loved it got another. They (the tackle co that owns that website/forum) contracted with MY to have some models beefed up. Some good threads over there showing dis-assembly and the beefier parts in the CL"A" series reels vs the standard CL series. 

I like my CL70a(s) much better than my 7000s. Smoother and throw quite a bit farther. 

I have two CL60/CZH60. One has lasted 4 seasons and caught many large fish but is currently on the disabled list. The other is in its second season still throws nice but phasing these guys out for the bigger 70 series reels.


----------

